# Fastback With An S2 Rear Wheel



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 14, 2016)

Would like to build a hot rod Fastback. Any thoughts on swapping the rear wheel for a S2 and the wider rear fender. Don't have a wheel or i would try it. 1 3/8" front and 2 1/8" rear might look cool.


----------



## videoranger (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a Dyno Moto-Glide like this one (except mine is the earlier 1999 Dyno model) with a 26X2.125 front and 24X3 rear, and I think a fat rear tire on a Fastback would look cool.


----------



## rusty63 (Jun 15, 2016)

The wider parts won't fit into a Fastback frame. You might be better off putting a FB fork and wheel on a regular Stingray frame.

BTW - why would you want to make a Stingray look like a Huffy Rail??


----------



## ratina (Jun 15, 2016)

I had a 20x2.125 slick in the back of a Fastback frame before, it fit but I don't think you could run a fender. I'm trying to find some pictures.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m running a repop 99 rim and a slick with decent clearance no fender on a old Fastback rider


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 26, 2020)

Not S2 but similar with modern 2.125 similar to a slick. Not Schwinn fenders. Came equipped with these fenders & wheels. Wheel needs to be very true but just enough room for proof of concept. Planning to make this a 5 speed again but with an S2 out back.

Edit: this is a '66 fastback coincidentally. If using a single cog in back you may need to fool around with different size cogs to get proper clearance by sliding the axle toward the rear to get the tire at the widest gap in the chainstays.  

I'm running a 52T chainring and 22T rear cog.


----------



## schwinnlax (Feb 26, 2020)

Hmmmm... interesting.  I have a single speed Fastback, but no Stingrays/Krates.  After seeing these pics with the fatter wheel in the back, not sure the fat tire is an improvement on the "look" of a Fastback...  I think if I wanted a fat tire in the back, I'd buy a Stingray.  Just an opinion.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 27, 2020)

I built mine this way because all the 5speed fastback stuff had been removed and replaced with these wheels at some point. Looks much better in riding condition than a pile waiting for "correct" parts.

As found


----------

